# Sticky  How To Keep Your Favorite Forum Sections at the Top



## TTFAdmin

My Followed Forums

For sections of the community that have special importance to you, go to the forum section and click "Follow Forum".








You will see a list of options open for your preferences. Add a checkmark to your preferred options. Click Follow at the bottom.








Your Followed Forums will display at the top of the full *Forum Listing* page.








- Community Support Team


----------

